# Posting Status and Home Unit while on BMOQ



## WGB8609 (22 Mar 2018)

I'm hoping that a forum member can provide some insights regarding the administrative status of a (married) Direct Entry Officer before and during their time at CFLRS for BMOQ.  (If relevant, the military occupation is pilot). 

From what I can tell, one's Home Unit upon enrollment is the relevant Recruiting Center/Detachment. As of the start date at BMOQ, does the CFLRS become one's Home Unit _or_ is the member Attached Posted to the school _or _is it something else altogether? 

Any guidance you can provide would be very much appreciated.


----------

